# Looking for a Cabela's CGMDES Manual



## nrthrnrdnck (Sep 28, 2020)

I was given this electric smoker and it needs a little TLC.  Any leads on where I can find a manual? It is technically a Masterbuilt bullet smoker on legs with a wood shelf.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2020)

MASTERBUILT GMDES ASSEMBLY & OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS Pdf Download
					

View and Download Masterbuilt GMDES assembly & operating instructions online. GrandMAC Series TRIPLE CROWN DELUXE ELECTRIC SMOKER & GRILL. GMDES grill pdf manual download. Also for: Gmssdes, Grandmac gmdes, Grandmac gmssdes.




					www.manualslib.com
				









						Masterbuilt CGMDES Parts | BBQs and Gas Grills
					

Buy Genuine BBQ and Gas Grill Parts for Masterbuilt CGMDES. It's Easy to Repair your BBQ and Gas Grill. 4 Parts for this Model. ✓ Parts Lists, Photos, Diagrams and Owners manuals.




					www.appliancefactoryparts.com


----------



## nrthrnrdnck (Oct 6, 2020)

daveomak said:


> MASTERBUILT GMDES ASSEMBLY & OPERATING INSTRUCTIONS Pdf Download
> 
> 
> View and Download Masterbuilt GMDES assembly & operating instructions online. GrandMAC Series TRIPLE CROWN DELUXE ELECTRIC SMOKER & GRILL. GMDES grill pdf manual download. Also for: Gmssdes, Grandmac gmdes, Grandmac gmssdes.
> ...


Many thanks!


----------

